# Bilbo and the ring



## Edmond the just (Dec 17, 2018)

When bilbo had the ring in the Hobit why where the ring wraiths not drawn to him like they were to frodo.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2018)

The short answer is that the Nazgul weren't around when Bilbo had the Ring. There was a recent thread on their appearances and movements -- I'll see if I can locate it.

Welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## Edmond the just (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2018)

I still haven't found the thread, but you can follow the chronology in the "Tale of Years" in Appendix B.

Bilbo returned to the Shire in T.A. 2942. Sauron's spies (not Nazgul) had been searching the Anduin area around the Gladden Fields, so he had discovered that it hadn't been destroyed, but he didn't find out it had been found until he interrogated Gollum, much later, some time between 3009 and 3017 or so. It wasn't until the following year that he sent the Nazgul on a search for the Shire.

And of course, Bilbo had passed the Ring on by that time, leaving the Shire in 3001.


----------



## Miguel (Dec 17, 2018)

They were here:


----------



## Edmond the just (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2018)

You're welcome -- and you can read about "The Hunt for the Ring" in Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Edmond the just (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks againagain for all your knowledge.


----------

